# Top 10 Spookey Things



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Top 10 Spookey Things from a Horse's Point of View

10. Blowing Paper:
"At any moment it could whip up into our faces, covering our noses. We could suffocate. And don't try to tell us you'd do CPR." 

9. Barking Dogs:
"What? You've never read Steven King's CUJO?" 

8. Puddles of Water:
"Quicksand." 

7. Trash Cans:
"They've been known to swallow horses and transport them into another dimension." 

6. Babies and Li'l Kids:
"Long lost tribe of horse-eating pygmies." 

5. Plaid Horse Blankets:
"Hey, when was the last time you wore plaid? It adds 100 lbs." 

4. Ropes and Hoses on the Ground:
"Dreaded North American Trail Snakes." 

3. Ponies:
"Cute, cleaver, hardy. They want to take over the world." 

2. Windy Days:
"Two Words: impending tornado." 

1. Carts and Wagons:
"Look. You put a human on our backs, we can always buck them off. But hitching a horse to a wheeled object? It's just not right."


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

More to add:

Shadows:
"There IS something stalking me!!! PROOF!"

Squirrels:
"Look at them! They are full of furry evilness!!"

Water:
"Obviously very scary!"

Mud:
"It is going to make me get stuck. I will then be stuck forever while my friends leave me. As I am stuck I will obviously be attacked by a pack of coyotes."

Tarps:
"NOTHING that makes that much noise can possibly be safe"

Cell phones ringing:
"Its like horror music, it makes scary situations worse."


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha that is so funny!!!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Mailboxes:
The flap opens and it'll swallow me whole

Storm Drains:
Did you see that thing pop up out of nowhere?!

Llamas:
What the heck is that?! Its seriously going to eat me.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Mules and donkeys: "They're mutants! They're mutants!"

Small birds flying out of bushes: "That could have been a mountain lion!"

Horse Trailers: "Caves on wheels!"


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Lakotababii said:


> Mud:
> "It is going to make me get stuck. I will then be stuck forever while my friends leave me. As I am stuck I will obviously be attacked by a pack of coyotes."


I really do think they think this way! :lol:


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I need to spook at that bush that's been in the same corner of the arena since I've lived here...you never know when it will jump out and eat me!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Tree stumps

Frogs in nearby bodies of water that choose to go ribbit just as you are passing by


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

Mountain bike rider in goggles and orange (during hunting season) approaching on the trail - looks to be someone who landed here in a UFO to Montana. Do a 180 and RUN!!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I have to add:

Their shadow! "what issss that?! omg omg,... phew.. its just me again."


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I also have to add... 

The noise the gravel makes when it comes off *their* hoof and rolls thru the leaves in the woods. Because it MUST be a horse eating creatrue come to get them!!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Pavement:
I have seen it a million times... But it is *so* scary all the sudden, its gonna eat me... No! I will not go on it. How dare you ask me. 

Saddle:
*Ahhhhh..*What is that???? I have never seen it, why are you putting it there, it is attacking me, see it landed on my back! 

Jumps:
Its.... Gonna.... Eat.. Me... WHAT?! You are telling me to go over it?! No way.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trees: They could come to life and eat me!!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

kittens - little creatures who attack my tail to climb to my back... little devil creatures.

chickens- horrendous birds that eat my food... this will not do!!! 

stuffed animals (toys) - they are staring at me! seriously they are still staring..freeze. look they didn't even blink that means they see me... time to get out of here.RUN


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

The mirrors in the indoor arena. "IT'S MY EVIL TWIN!!!!"

Also, gawking geldings reacting to Bliss the foxy mare... "They're... looking... AT... MEEE!!!!!"


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL! Just because it hasn't yet jumped out, doesn't mean it won't the next time!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Hikers -people aren't supposed to walk anywhere. It isn't natural.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

Large rocks---they just might levitate up and crush us, just you watch!

((Seriously... Large Rocks! what on earth is my horse thinking...))


----------



## teej0895 (Nov 15, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> Hikers -people aren't supposed to walk anywhere. It isn't natural.


And even more scary - Hikers with hiking sticks. It's people walking with things that look suspiciously like whips and other torture devices.

Deer - even though this one looks like the hundreds out in the pasture all year, this buck on the trail with the rather large rack wants to eat me.

Large anthills - They may all come out of there at once and carry me away. Have you seen one ant carry five times its body weight? Imagine what all the ones who live in there can carry away.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I love this thread!
Two of the scariest things ever:
Things that move
Things that don't move.  lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anything that moves, shouldn't be trusted. Anything that doesn't move, shouldn't be trusted.

Or so Chinga likes to sometimes think...


----------



## teej0895 (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgot one:

Tadpoles - OMG, something is MOVING in the mud hole!! Not only will I get stuck and have to await the coyotes coming to eat me, but things will be swimming around my feet and TOUCHING my hooves...


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Pigs-oh my god!! OH MY GOD!!! it's coming my way! It's short, fat and smells bad and IT'S COMING TO KILL ME! SOMEBODY SAVE ME! 

One time the neighbors huge pig came wandering into the horses pastures and they all nearly lost their minds, mine was hiding behind her gelding friend lol Bella was jumpy for a week after that!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Boulders.
Deer.
Dogs.
Shiny things.
Dull things.
Things that move.
Things that stay still.
Loud things.
Quiet things.
Things they've seen a million times.
Things they've never seen.
Odd Shapes.
Small things.
Big things.
Things overhead.
Things underneath.
Things far away.
Things really close.
Stuff they can see.
Stuff they can't see.
Stuff that isn't actually there.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

10 Deer
They might be small but they can still eat him 
9 wild turkey
Gosh those things are scary
8 pinic table
It just might move. and try and get him
7 shadow
Its a big dark scary thing coming to get him
6 cell phone vibrating in my pocket
as long as u can hear it its scary
5 brids
those little flying things are scary when ur riding and they come out of no where
4 someone walking up the driveway
yea that way scaryier then a trailer coming down it
3 wind
when it hits the barn make load noise so scary even tho he in the barn moast of the time
2 babys
when they cry what the ###$#$ is that
1 Nothing
he just thinks there something there but there not


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Saddle:
> *Ahhhhh..*What is that???? I have never seen it, why are you putting it there, it is attacking me, see it landed on my back!


OMG! This one! lol If you go to put a different saddle on Aires or a different saddle pad, he acts like he's never seen a saddle or pad in his entire life. 

I just have to add...

GOATS!! :shock:

My normally fearless gelding who completely ignores dogs, children on bicycles, other horses, all the scary things (especially for a young one), is TERRIFIED of goats and is thoroughly convinced that they are going to eat him. Nevermind that the goat barely comes to my knee. *facepalm*


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

My friend's horse is so funny when he spooks, he spooks on some of the strangest things here's just a sample of the many: frightening yellow flowers that sway in the breeze, prehistoric horse eating squirrels, grey rocks with white stripes (this should never ever be allowed to happen in nature really!), and finally, the ever fearful blood thirsty attack-partridges. I'm enjoying this thread! Thanks.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

One that has been missed is road signs or barricades. Especially the ones that have flags. 

A question for when the horse spooks. What do you do?

If it's safe, I have them approach the object and touch it with their nose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Basically what im getting from this thread is... Horses are scared of 2 things. Things that move and things that dont! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah, my friend's dales pony.
Rats.

We were hacking out and this rat jumped out of no where, now we don't tend to find many rats wandering the streets, however he bolted after it, and stomped and bunny hopped it to death. Once aware it truly was a bloody pulp, carried on.

My old gelding was behind another when we were out, horse in front pooped, and he tried to jump the whole thing.

50 signs on the roads. I trained Doey to go over it, then went to show my dad. LOOK SEE DAD, WE'RE ON IT. Doey looked down, realised what he was on and tried to move all four feet off at the same time, landed on it again then bolted.


Oh, and kids on trampolines. VERY VERY DANGEROUS.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

ATVs,Bobcats those are fine they may be delivering goodies:wink: Snowmobiles on the other hand....Yeeek run for your life :shock:


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

*BUTTERFLIES*: "Nature just doesn't look like that... they're alien!!" 


*Sticks/Limbs on the trail*... "It wasn't here when we left, on this windy day, so that means it's a camouflaged WOLF!!!"


*Wild Turkey:* "Even though I was intently following behind this just seconds ago, I've come to a conclusion; it's not a horse, so that means it eats horses."
 
I've literally experienced two dead broke trail horses spook because a butterfly went fluttering by... Another experience I was leading on an Appaloosa gelding when we crossed paths with a group of wild turkeys; the gelding followed them, head low and curious. After about 50 ft of this, he spooked.... :lol:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

alien creatures bouncing a weapon of some sort that made a high pitched funny rubbery sound and screaming bloody murder (humans knew that it was a bunch of kids playing basketball) all of the horses spooked and looked nervously at the kids EVERY time we park near there.

Coming over a high bridge over the bayou caused my cousin to yell out "hurry up!!! a boat is coming!!!" Horses came off of bridge and we turned to go by the side of the bayou when all of the horses spooked (not so much Biscuit but his head went up and he snorted!) and cousin's horse had a cow...a very silent pontoon boat floated up and the horses couldn't seem to understand what was floating on the water and why on earth human thingies were TALKING from it. LOL Cousin's horse nervously looked for the boat on the way back!!! It was a gliding talking monster just waiting to eat little black horses!!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

It's not trail riding but it was a spooking incident..... 

I was pickupman at a rodeo and the funnyman clown had a "Big Bird" costume. It was about 9 feet tall and bright colored. He asked us before the show if he could scare our horses with it. We was like, "Yeah, they'll take it, they've seen everything". So me and my compadre was sitting out in the middle of the arena tryin to look cool and he starts his act. He comes straight at us slowly and methodically while making quiet bird noises and raising his wings. (He had a wireless mic and the speakers were very large). Our horses were on high alert as he approached us, crouching in a sneaking walk. My steady and solid gelding was trembling and my buddie's horse was prancing with his head in the sky. When the monstrous bird got within about 15 feet, he jumped at us and screamed at us with a bird-like "BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWKKKKKKK!!!!!" while flapping his wings! The two horses evacuated the general premises at a full panicked run. They made 3 laps around the arena. I thought they were gonna have to open up the gate and let us out. Finally we got em stopped and everybody got a laugh at our expense.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

bahahahahahahhaha

My horse is terrified of water. But only the first time through. "You want me to do WHAT? But it's scary, I'll die, it'll eat me. There are lions and tigers and crocodiles and I'M GOING TO DI- oh. Not so scary after all."

EVERY SINGLE **** TIME. This horse is an eventing horse used to water jumps! Silly pony.

One thing that made me laugh so hard was that I saw a pigeon in a tree and I was telling my then horse that it was there, it was going to fly up and out, and no, he wasn't going to die... as we passed it the bird flew out of the tree and the horse didn't even flinch but I swear I jumped an inch out of the saddle! bahahahahha


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

One thing I wish they would find spooky is porcupines!:lol:.No the slow moving creatures are cool:-o lets get our nose down,follow it & see what this thing is passing through:shock: Ewww it is prickly....:-x Guess it's not edible:wink::?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

this guy. No joke. 
Every year since our equestrian center is shared and owned by the Orange County Fair, this huge guy posts up shop in one of our teeeeeeny little 12x12 stalls. He moos and moos and moos and thumps around in the little stall. The horses nearly have a melt down the couple weeks he's in the barn. 
You'd have to see him to understand the seriousness of this monster steer! hahaha!:lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

HOLY MOLY THAT IS A HUGE STEER! I would not like to be skeward by that things horns haha!

Poor horses having a meltdown.. I'd be avoiding it too ;D


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing Caucasian - that is freaking hilarious!!! Horses are just too funny for words. My cousin's horse is normally a steady as can be horse but he is seriously looking at EVERYTHING just in case it becomes a black horse eating something!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Things to be scared of, from my horse's perspective:
10: Things that move. 
9: Things that don't move.
8. Things that are quiet. 
7. Things that are loud. 
6. Surprises of any type. 
5. Trusty inanimate objects we pass everyday, unscathed. 
4. Air, when it moves too fast.
3. Anything that moves fast, including my shadow. 
2. Things that move too slow. Who knows what they may be up to?
1. Most importantly, NOTHING. As in, nothing is there, but it might materialize at any second and scare me... and I should be scared of the potential for horse eating nothings to materialize.

I think that about covers it, no? 

Haha... okay, in all honesty, we got a new barrel in our arena that was a different color than all of the rest that we owned. My trusty horse decided (after passing it 10 times, mind you) that she should take sudden notice and act surprised. After doing the "jump and cower" maneuver, with her chest approximately a foot off of the ground, she huffed and puffed around it for the next few rounds. This is the same horse that could have cared less when a neighbor's horses (and various other hooved creatures which they keep paddocked together) came thundering to check us out as we rode by one day.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Shoulder length gloves lol.
My new horse is terrified of humans. Except for his momma of course  took me 4 months to be able to catch him. Now he's a sweetie. He's afraid of styrofoam coffee cups now. He just decided thqt they are snort and tremble worthy last week. 
My old horse was terrified of brooms, donkeys, mules, alpacas, and cowboy hats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Oxer said:


> this guy. No joke.
> Every year since our equestrian center is shared and owned by the Orange County Fair, this huge guy posts up shop in one of our teeeeeeny little 12x12 stalls. He moos and moos and moos and thumps around in the little stall. The horses nearly have a melt down the couple weeks he's in the barn.
> You'd have to see him to understand the seriousness of this monster steer! hahaha!:lol:


 
Is that a Chianina? If so they ARE huge


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Is that a Chianina? If so they ARE huge


i will have to google that breed of steer. truthfully, i didn't even know a cow could be as big as a truck... literally!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Chip: Hey Nick, I've been reading these "Top 10 Spooky Things" and yanno what? I'm not afraid of any of 'em!

Nick: Really? Not blowing bags?

Chip: Nope!

Nick: Barking dogs?

Chip: Nope!

Nick: Going through water?

Chip: Nope!

Nick: Rocks? Shivery bushes? Butterflies?

Chip: Nope nope nope!

Nick: Things that move?

Chip: Nope!

Nick: Things that don't?

Chip: Nope!

Nick: How about air?

Chip: Nope... what? What about air? Why would I be afraid of air? 

Nick: Well, it's all around you. Yanno, _touching_ you, touching your body, your legs _heh heh heh_ your butt, your tail. And the scary part is, you can't even _see_ it!

Chip: *cocks an ear* Well I know you can't see it but...

Nick: And when it gets angry, it _blows_. You've felt wind, right? 

Chip: Well yeah....

Nick: Big winds comes from anywhere and stop any time. We have no control over it! *wicked look* And air gets _inside_ you, in your lungs. What if it suddenly stops? What if you have no air?

Chip: *breathing heavy* Stops? It can stop?

Nick: Sure, wind stops right? So can air. *evil grin* but the worst part is the amoebas in it.

Chip: AMOEBAS? WHAT THE HECK ARE AMOEBAS?

Nick: Little one celled critters you can't even see! They're in the air, in the water. They are inside you RIGHT NOW!

Chip: THEY ARE??? *running crazily from one side of the pasture to the other* AAAHHHhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaahhhhhhHHHHHHHH AMOEBAS INSIDE ME! AHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Nick: heh heh heh. My job here is done.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Chip: Hey Nick, I've been reading these "Top 10 Spooky Things" and yanno what? I'm not afraid of any of 'em!
> 
> Nick: Really? Not blowing bags?
> 
> ...



All I can say is: Keep Nick away from my horse!!! :shock:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

usandpets said:


> If it's safe, I have them approach the object and touch it with their nose.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love this method. Cheyenne is taught to "touch" whatever scares her. She might up to it shaking like a leaf and breathing heavy but she will walk up to whatever it is and touch it. Because it's winter we now have pigs in the same barn as the horses and Cheyenne has walked around and "touched" every pig there trying to figure out what they are. She loves the the piglets though.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

The spookiest thing for my Bo would have been a pile of hay about the size of a dinner plate. Scared the daylights out of him. I of course found my butt hanging in mid air.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Donkeys. and miniature mules. 

When Dallas was 3 and in training to pull a cart, I decided it would be a good idea to first take a walk down the road past the neighbor's donkey & mule farm before we tried to drive past it. So, we take a walk with Dallas in his halter and lead rope, and he sees these little donkeys and mules who start braying at him and running up to the fence to see who he is. Dallas dances around at the end of the lead rope and launches himself behind me, peering over my shoulder with his face up against my cheek. Hiding behind me. I thought I would crack up.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Curbs:
WTH! All of the sudden the road has an edge! SERIOUSLY? You want me to walk by that! I'd rather get hit by a car.

Orange:
I CAN'T SEE IT! I see the legs, the arms, the face, WHERE IS THE TORSO!? WHERE IS IT!!?????????

Like said before Pigs:
Years ago 500 lb. hog gets loose from neighbor, comes to the farm and meets ROOSTER, the GELDING FROM HADES! He literally ATTACKED it over the fence, biting the tar out of its back and STILL it continued to walk along the fenceline. So I lured it away with a bad batch of sugar cookies. Apparently some neighbors called the police and they found it napping on my front porch, stopping traffic for blocks. People were actually taking pictures with it. My house was colonial looking, huge pillars, the contrast was hilarious! Only in AR. So I gave the police the rest of the cookies to lure it back to it's farm. Why I didn't video it!!!!! The officer led the "pig" a mile down the road with my cookies followed by his partner in the patrol car. People were pulling over in my yard cracking up and taking pictures!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Oxer said:


> i will have to google that breed of steer. truthfully, i didn't even know a cow could be as big as a truck... literally!


I may not have spelled it correct, but you can probably find info on them. I've only seen a few. They're like the equivalent of a draft horse.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

In this horse book, dont remeber the name but it has some funny things that spook horses like thermonuclear bombs. And the Jack the horse i ride was scared crazy because he saw a squirrel on the fence through the bushes and i feel off for the first time.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Most of these have been mentioned before, but my gelding freaks at them. 

Pigeons in the rafters of the arena: 
"Oh my God! They're above me! They're gonna swoop down and EAT ME!" 

Shadows on a windy day:
"Holy jeez, it just MOVED! IT'S STILL MOVING!! Run _AWAY_!!!!"

Wind:
"What just moved?! Something just TOUCHED ME. And it took my hearing, so the shadows and coyotes will be able to SNEAK UP ON ME."

When he gets sweaty and his legs rub:
"Holy jeez, what was that noise?! It's coming from RIGHT BELOW ME. IT'S GONNA JUMP UP AND EAT ME!!!"

The Wash Rack (while itty bitty holes in the mat for drainage):
"You want me to get on THERE? I may be 1000+ lbs and those holes the size of a penny, but I could FALL THROUGH. And then I'd get STUCK and the SHADOWS would EAT ME."

Objects that have always been in the same place:
"That object has been at the barn since I've been here, but it just wants to placate me. Soon, it'll jump out and EAT ME, just you watch!"

Oh, silly horses.


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol these are great! I would like to add these to the list:
Leaves: they rustle and make noises!
Shadows: oh my god! It's my evil other half! It's going to eat me!
Tractors: oh man! It's an un-natural color AND that thing looks dangerous!

Keep in mind that this is my friend's mare's fears. This mare isn't scared of a lumber truck flying by her, can handle traffic without blinking an eye, has been through a construction site, is fine with gun shots and cannons, and handles horse shows like a champ. YET she is scared of leaves she has stepped over a million times, her shadow that she has to see at least everyday, and a tractor she walks by everyday in her pasture that isn't even running.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Hawks. Apparently they think that horses are the natural food of hawks........


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bottom line is that they are really only scared of 2 things. Things that move and things that don't.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

One time my mare decided that a western saddle was the scariest thing EVER! I went to walk her in the arena and it was sitting on the bench and she would not go near it, she finally got over her irrational fear and we got to ridding and after about 10 laps around she suddenly decided it was scarey again. Oh and another scarey thing is when the pony gets out and suddenly walks past the arena door, on tuesday my friend was getting her bridle on to ride her and he walked by and she flew like a wolf just walked in and tried to eat her, It took her a good 10 minutes to calm down from that, she stared at me wide eyed like "MOM seriously! did you see that, he came out of NO WHERE! I Just need a minute, just hold on...phew ok, I'm ok now" It was kinda cute. She also will spook as a sideways cone after she's walked passed it 10 times she notices it's not right. TB's are funny creatures, I love her but sometimes she is so goofy!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> Pigs-oh my god!! OH MY GOD!!! it's coming my way! It's short, fat and smells bad and IT'S COMING TO KILL ME! SOMEBODY SAVE ME!
> 
> One time the neighbors huge pig came wandering into the horses pastures and they all nearly lost their minds, mine was hiding behind her gelding friend lol Bella was jumpy for a week after that!


Apparently pigs are related to bears so when a horses small a pig they panic and try to get away to avoid being lunch


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to say butterflies, my daughters gelding is a fearless bombproof guy, but one day he came across a bush with a bunch of butterflies that took flight when he walked by, he freaked and bolted, mind you this is a very laid back lazy horse, he ran all the way home. My daughter didn't get dumped no one got hurt, except my daughters pride, we shouldn't have laughed at it but it was so funny. He still doesn't like that bush and side steps it it's been several years since the butterfly attack.

My horses don't really care for emus either.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Fast moving shallow water! They will plunge through deep puddles, deep creeks, love to wade in the pond! But try and cross a two inch deep rushing stream with 4 inch smooth rock tables and it's like OMG NEVER SEEN WATER!!!!! Nose rattle! You walkin me through this girl!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

When I first got my old gelding, he had been used as an inside lesson horse or 3 years. Went from the stall to the indoor areana and back to the stall. When he first stepped outside he said, "AHHHHHHH.....What is this green stuff on the ground?" That would be......GRASS!!!!! It took a while for him to not shy away from.......grass, along with everything else that God created, lol!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I may not have spelled it correct, but you can probably find info on them. I've only seen a few. They're like the equivalent of a draft horse.


 
Just looked them up.. Those are very large cattle...

http://i55.tinypic.com/2ezr2qc.jpg


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

A few years back I brought one of my horses home to graze down our acre, it was only from a yard about 5km away so i decided id just ride him. I had to ride him through the closest village, 3 sets of road works - diggers, dumpers, flashing lights, loud noises, men with signs- you name it, it was there. He didn't blink an eye until we got through the village, out the country road and we came across the scariest thing a horse could ever see........ a horse! He jammed the breaks on, balked, reared, spun, did everything in his power to not go by that terrifying creature. Eventually he decided it might not eat him, and proceeded to pass in a half jiggy sideways trot, still never taking his eyes of the scary "monster".


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

my mare will put on a brave face for tractors and cranes pulling up rocks but boy if she sees her shadow .... 

My pony's biggest fear is plastic bags, but now that I bring his treats in plastic bags he looks at them with a mixture of fear and hunger lol


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

attackships said:


> My pony's biggest fear is plastic bags, but now that I bring his treats in plastic bags he looks at them with a mixture of fear and hunger lol


Good idea! Monster snacks! Yum.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, screaming little kid on my back? That's cool. They're just upset.

Oh, little kid latches onto my back leg? That's so cute... Maybe they want to pet my nose, too!

Oh, you threw that tarp over my face. Odd. Here, let me move it... See? Here I am! Oh, now its over my whole body. I'm just going to look at you and wait for you to tell me what to do. Walk? Okay. Oh! It fell off. Should I stand here so you can put it back on? No? walk on it? Okay.

Those twelve barking dogs up and down the road are quite loud. Oh, look! One's coming to say hello! Let me sniff him!



...




GOD IN HEAVEN IS THAT A BALLOON?!?!?!?!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Maple said:


> A few years back I brought one of my horses home to graze down our acre, it was only from a yard about 5km away so i decided id just ride him. I had to ride him through the closest village, 3 sets of road works - diggers, dumpers, flashing lights, loud noises, men with signs- you name it, it was there. He didn't blink an eye until we got through the village, out the country road and we came across the scariest thing a horse could ever see........ a horse! He jammed the breaks on, balked, reared, spun, did everything in his power to not go by that terrifying creature. Eventually he decided it might not eat him, and proceeded to pass in a half jiggy sideways trot, still never taking his eyes of the scary "monster".


LOL....Now that's funny.

My horse will do that with other horses and with deer. Yes, horse-eating whitetail deer.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

My gelding is generally fearless, but...cats. Seriously, cats. If he sees one right in front of him, he acts normally, but, if the cat makes noises in the bushes or something he acts terrified. However, as soon as the cat shows itself, he gets all grumpy and tries to shoo the cat away. As if - "You mean little thing I thought you were a mountain lion or something!"

Also - people, who are picking berries or mushrooms in the woods. They are usually lurking close to the ground and then suddenly rising up as they hear a horse approaching, lol, and this has made him spook quite some times.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

You all seem to have forgotten the worst of the lot: DRAGONS!! 
There's ALWAYS one hiding behind every blade of grass, or behind every post. You never know when those dastardly things are gonna jump out and eat you. Gosh. 
PS. Horse-eating tumbleweeds are pretty scary as well.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Horse-eating sheep. And waves are TERRIFYING. Not the water itself but the waves.

And clearly the ducks that live down the road are horse eating vampire ducks, because, y'know, they're just SOOOOOO scary.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Oxer said:


> this guy. No joke.
> Every year since our equestrian center is shared and owned by the Orange County Fair, this huge guy posts up shop in one of our teeeeeeny little 12x12 stalls. He moos and moos and moos and thumps around in the little stall. The horses nearly have a melt down the couple weeks he's in the barn.
> You'd have to see him to understand the seriousness of this monster steer! hahaha!:lol:


Wow. That is a really, really big animal!



cmarie said:


> My horses don't really care for emus either.


Emus? I have to ask...where did your horses run into Emus?


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to add, I got a huge reaction from my guys the day we flew a kite. So huge, that I tied it to a fence post for the rest of the day until they got used to it.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

My big blue & white horse-eating umbrella...:lol:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I was out at the ranch thus weekend everything was icy and what I think was a a water bucket froze and was dumped in the ring since it wasn't big enough to be any really inconvienance (sp?) well I turns out it was evil horse eating ice...well arab eating ice as the only horse to react to it was and Arab the others didn't seem to mind


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

diesel trucks and diesel tractors (not gas trucks, not gas tractors, not gas cars, not four wheelers, not motorcycles)...*the diesel motor clearly runs on horse!* 

....which is fun considering im a diesel mechanic and live in farm country and everyone drives a diesel and all my tractors are diesel!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My horse is very certain that when she is eating hay, the long strands of hay are going to attack her and go all Texas Chain Saw Massacre on her ****. She'll be eating, lift her head up slightly, see the long strand, and start snorting and back away in quick tight circles. Sigh. At 21 you'd think she would know what hay looks like....


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nitefeatherz said:


> Wow. That is a really, really big animal!
> 
> 
> 
> Emus? I have to ask...where did your horses run into Emus?


A person on one of the trails we ride has them, they are friendly and run up to the fence when anyone goes by, ruffling their feathers, it really scared the horses the first couple times.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Strings of pack horses/mules :\ Bad memories on my poor Mudpie's part


----------



## HiSierra (Jan 22, 2012)

I don’t think I saw this one.
*A human carrying a fishing pole*…….. It is most certainly better to roll down this steep hill head over hoofs, then it is to pass the human with a fishing pole.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

:lol:Great thread! 

I'll have to add, courtesy of my Journey...

The neighbor (monster man) coming out of his barn door next to the arena. 

Mom, I really must do a six foot sideways crow hop spook away from the monster coming out of the black hole, even when trails, tractors, atv's, wacky pasture mates, dogs, cats, my own barn, nuthin' else phases me! :shock:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Eagle Child said:


> :lol:Great thread!
> 
> I'll have to add, courtesy of my Journey...
> 
> ...


But _mooom_ he was scaw-ey!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We found out something scary yesterday. 

Of course there is no need to worry when cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc. go rushing by on the highway that we pass heading to the trail. 

But there was this extremely scary van. OMG! It stopped. And worse than that, it had a human get right out of it! It was like a horrible parasite crawling out of a spaceship. We had a narrow escape from an obvious tragedy that was about to occur............

The things these pesky humans put me through.............


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

...the wind...

honestly! We were out doing some cross country training and up comes the wind out of nowhere. Monty's like "ohsh!tOMGOMG". Silly horse...


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

When that non-horse parent opens that rainbow umbrella at a show......

As if a bomb went off. lol


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

When I lived in Virginia, we rode by a miniature horse farm. There was a distant shrill WeHeHeHeHe! And about 50 minis came "stampeding" towards us. My gelding took off, pooping and farting down the trail. Soooo funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaB264 (Jan 2, 2011)

I once did a Beginner Novice Horse Trial (meant to inspire confidence, right?) that had some of the scariest jumps ever (from a horse's perspective). They included a brush jump with a deer head (a real, taxidermy deer head with shiny glass eyes) sticking out of it, staring at you as you approached... a "picnic table" jump covered with a flapping red and white checked table cloth with giant, 2' ant sculptures all over it, and the only one my horse paused at, a "porta john" jump with 2 porta johns as wings and large white PVC pipes. I'm surprised they didn't have someone open the door and pop out upon your approach!


----------



## Sis (Mar 14, 2012)

There are only two things in the world that scare horses: 
1. Things that move,
2. Things that don't.

Haha I looove that saying! And its soo true!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My horse is only sacred of puddles now.
She used to be scared of all the above


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

usandpets said:


> A question for when the horse spooks. What do you do?


You want them eventually not spook and to go by the scary thing and ignor it. If they had to go up and touch everything they were scared of, it would make for a long (and annoying IMO) trail ride. circle, circle, circle. You are doing two things here. First off, their head is lowered promoting calmness and second their mind is on those stupid little circles instead of the scary thing. If you move them closer each time they go around, pretty soon they will be by the thing and hopefully they will walk on by. Eventually if you do this all the time something scares them, they will look NOT to be scared so they won't have to do those stupid circles. Just paraphrasing John Lyons.

My horse spooks at those scary cars and trucks.


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

I feed my horse down below a hill. In the winter, I find pulling a red sled with a bale on it to be quite easy. All winter I did this. So why is my horse still scared of that red sled, it feeds him doesn't eat him!! LOLO


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like to add Big Rocks. They WILL leap up and KILL YOU!!! Therefore you must stand them down so they respect you.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

My friends horse Billy would like me to add that purple flowers are sent straight from horse hell to eat him!

Not any other colour flowers though, just those pesky purple ones


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Amir said:


> I'd like to add Big Rocks. They WILL leap up and KILL YOU!!! Therefore you must stand them down so they respect you.


 
My mare does the same thing! And the best part is there is a huge rock at the end of the driveway to the barn. No matter how many times we go by it she has to turn her head and stare while we side-step past. Yet if I just hand graze her near it she's all "rock? what rock?" :?

Another spooky thing, when the ground changes color/texture. That's just not natural and requires further investigation complete with snorting and walking like she's never used her legs before.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Did anyone mention snakes or COWBOY HATS????? 

Seriously, I get the snakes part, but OMG I've been walking behind this guy wearing this funny lookin bowl on his head for the last two hours and all of a sudden a gust of wind blows through and he throws it at my face....... (horse does 180 and bails) GOODBYE!!!! I am done.... How is he going to disrespect me like that and throw that "bowl" at me.....


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

From my QH - "Black tires on the ground turn into wild panthers and chase you across the pasture until there is nowhere else to run! Must snort and shake uncontrollably because it is going to eat me........I swear!!"


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

SHEEP!!!! Lol... My mare is 20, so normally she is pretty sane. But take her to see our neighbors sheep, and AHHHH!!! They're monsters!!!!!!!


----------



## wildhorsedreams (Mar 27, 2012)

This thread just made my day! :lol: My horse seems to have a big problem with gates. :shock: Almost as if she thinks we're entering a whole different world.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Car backfire? _Cool as a cucumber._
Gunshot? _Not a prob._
Dog barking? _Silly dog, why you barking at me?_ 
Bag blows by on the trail? _Why, someone has been to Wal-Mart!_
ATV / dirtbike rumble by? _You must be related, my metal friend!_

Sound of rider opening a beer, um.. soda? _We are _OFF_ to the races!... Where did dad go?_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Velcro.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

This has got to be one of the GREATEST threads!!!!!!!


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

the noise his hooves make on concrete:
"do you....do you....DO YOU HEAR THAT. run away!!! NOW. the faster i run the closer it gets...."
~we have now bolted all the way down to the paddock where we keep the pony~
"AHHHHH, that thing, its so white, that sound its making, so horrendous, ITS COMING TWORDS ME, GO DOWN THE HILL DOWN THE HILL"
~now bolted down the small him to the trail opening~
trying to cross the creek to get to the trails
"see that, see that water, i DRANK from that water yesterday, walked through it the day before, HOW COULD I HAVE TRUSTED YOU. there could be snakes or dirt or hazerdous footing...but im thirsty, but i dont want to look at it, MY LIFE IS SO HARD, I JSUT WANT TO BE WITH MY HERD"
*then procedes to stick his head under the water up to his eyeballs(to keep a lookout) and blow bubbles*
"phew i guess im okay, now i could just ditch the human i could enjoy this trail ride"


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Jasper isn't afraid of a ton of things but he's afraid of the sound a mane brush makes, deer, and my grandpa…I know weird haha I try to do a lot of desensitization but these have been the hardest. Weird things he chooses lol


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I guess I'm just lucky. Mr. Big Stuff is afraid of NOTHING. He's braver than brave. It's nothing I've done. It's just that he's a bi-polar pony with a Napolean complex and he'd rather die than admit he's afraid of anything.
Don't make the mistake of thinking that means he's easy. All that means is that in his mind, he's 17 hh instead of 14.2 and entitled to make his own decisions. He brings excitement to my life. :twisted:

My husband's horse has been intimidated by hot air balloons. There are NOT supposed to be multicolored threats from the sky!!! With people waving from them?

But the best...the very absolute best was at Dupont National Forest in NC. DB came around the corner on a narrow trail and there was a troop of BoyScouts with TRUCK innertubes around their neck, headed for the river to go tubing! I never knew a horse could go backwards that fast!!!!


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

My horses are terrified of bubbles. I had some little kids over and they were blowing bubbles and watching the dog chase them and the horses were going CRAZY!
My mare also thinks that a leaf sitting in the middle of the paddock will kill her and wont go within a 10 metre circle of it....
She also thinks spounges are going to eat her or something.. 
And she is scared of white cows. any other cow she is fine with. 
My gelding isnt scared of much but he will smell everything i feed him for about 10 minutes before he eats it incase im trying to posion him..


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

My name is Phoenix and I'm a pretty tough horse. 

But one day my mum took me down the beach and we went in the water ..... I was handling it, you know! Those waves, yeah, they were pretty freaky.

I was keeping it together man, yeah, sure I was nervous, I couldn't help it, I had to poo - it happens to everybody, it wasn't my fault!!

Nek Minute!!! MY POO IS CHASING ME!!!!! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MY POO JUST KEPT COMING FOR ME! *Phoenix faints*

*
*
*
I have to admit it was the funniest thing I have ever seen. My horse crapping in the ocean and then having a melt down because that poo floated right for her Baahaahaaa!

Our number 1 scary thing: floating poo!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

kiwigirl said:


> My name is Phoenix and I'm a pretty tough horse.
> 
> But one day my mum took me down the beach and we went in the water ..... I was handling it, you know! Those waves, yeah, they were pretty freaky.
> 
> ...


Now that is funny!


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Kiwigirl.....that is hilarious


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Cows-Although curious creatures, could eat you without warning when the mood strikes them

Back door of indoor arena-Anything could pop out of that door, a bush, a cow, a cat. It's magical 

Manure pile-While it may smell like me, I am certain that when I am not looking, it is creeping closer and closer

Plastic chair-while it sits there quietly, I know it's just waiting to make it's move


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Too add to this again

My mare is afraid pigs

the TB I ride is afraid of "rail razers" these little white plastic things for cavalettis, jumps etc.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

princecharming said:


> the noise his hooves make on concrete:
> "do you....do you....DO YOU HEAR THAT. run away!!! NOW. the faster i run the closer it gets...."
> ~we have now bolted all the way down to the paddock where we keep the pony~
> "AHHHHH, that thing, its so white, that sound its making, so horrendous, ITS COMING TWORDS ME, GO DOWN THE HILL DOWN THE HILL"
> ...


My mare plays in the water tubs !
I'll take her to get a drink, she smells it, then shoves her face in it and splashes everywhere ! hahah


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I may havbe a new one and I came withn a hairsbreadth of eating the dirt yesterday. We had a hunter/jumper show on property and the jumper ring had finished. Given that my boy is still leary of silly little things like flowers, I decided to torture him by riding him in the jumper ring around the jumps (he only does dressage; no jumping) so he could see more things...get expisure so to speak. Well, someone had goen to a nearby Chik Fillet and one of the black styrofoam containers was lying in the ring. In an effort to avoid a specific set of the horse eating flowers, my boy actually stepped n the container with no problems..didn/t blink an eye. Then, about 30 minutes later after he had passed the thing several times in both directions at a walk and trot, the wind picked up the container and it blew right in front of him, with it's "mouth" open...for those old enough think of PacMan  Oh boy he didn't like that. He went sideways and mildly up at the same time. Fortunately when he does spook he moves and then stops or I would have been down.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

phoenix said:


> My friends horse Billy would like me to add that purple flowers are sent straight from horse hell to eat him!
> 
> Not any other colour flowers though, just those pesky purple ones


Your horse and mine have the same color vision...pink and purple are just horse eating fiends.

Liltuk...my horse is the same way. Dried up puddles, filled puddles, shadows, especially blowing leaves from a tree type shadows, and dark spots...we sidepass around them until I can work a lot of small circles, forcing the horse to bend closer and closer to the horse swallowing "holes" until he eventualy goes through them. Then it's like, what shadows and "oooo...this mud feels so good under my hoof"


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh, and puddles. my mare will not step in puddles, and she won't step on poop either


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> Oh, and puddles. my mare will not step in puddles, and she won't step on poop either


Puddles I get,many horses think puddles will swallow them up.not stepping in poop now that's a new one:lol: Usually the dirtier they can get the better:wink:


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

For my horse, it's rolling suitcases or coolers. You never know, they might take off and eat her.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Plastic bags? No worries.
Trees and bushes swaying in the wind? Ha!
Dogs barking? Meh. I stare you down with my death ray vision.
But, the little yard ornament squirrel and rabbit that we have been past a hundred times....yeah....ohmygawddaditzgonnaeatme!


----------



## Wannabeacowgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

propane tanks..I think they can either hear the "hiss"..or smell the stuff
bicycles= parked or moving.my gelding freaks out!
mailboxes
flags flapping in the breeze


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Got a new one. A particular jump filler they use at my local pony club, with COWS painted on it. OMG COWS MUM I'MMA DIE THERE ARE COWS THERE OMG OMG. Yep we had a refusal on that one today in the middle of a competition. Still came 3rd in that class though


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

My horse is funny. in so many aspects he's fearless! until we come across a horse in a feild while walking down the road. Cows, dogs, no problem, a member of his own kind GOD FORBID! Though some of that is my fault. one time we were riding alone, and a horse galloped over to say Hi, and Cody freaked, spun, and took off back home, i would have stayed on but my saddle slipped sideways and needless to say i went with it and ended up on my butt on the side of the road. Thankfully Codys stops dead when i fall, and doesnt keep going. But now i get nervice, and he's proven many times that he reads me like an open book.. with big words and pictures. I dont know weather im easy to read or if we just have a connection, but i get nervice and he knows it. So its a good experience for us both.

I also found out the other day he's not a fan of transport trucks. In fact if the nice transport truck driver hadnt stoped until i got him into the safety of the side to a drive way, i may not be here right now, because he had a spaz attack and i had to circle him a bunch of times. If i hadnt got off to the side... there would have been no circling room, and i may have become very friendly with a transport truck :S

Luckily he's fantastic with cars. which is good because my friends mare (who we usually road ride with) was terrafied of them. so we started putting Cody and i infront and now she's pretty much fine with them (unless they speed by)

Umm bags caught up bushs blowing in the wind

Random road side trash

he spooked at his shadow once

The farrior suddenly "appearing" (he just walked around the corner)


It really depends on the day. Sometimes nothing phazes him, other days we could walk by the EXACT same thing and he thinks theres Lions ever few feet awaiting the oportune moment to gobble us up. lol


----------

